# 1969 Schwinn Catalog Krate picture



## Grey Ghost (Oct 28, 2022)

I got to thinking about this famous catalog picture.
4 Krates and 5 boys.

Which one *didn’t *own a Krate?

My guess is the sad looking one in the striped shirt.


----------



## kostnerave (Oct 28, 2022)

My guess is "striped shirt kid" as the two kids to the right color coordinate with the Orange Krate and the Lemon Peeler and the kid with the Pea Picker is guarding it with his life!


----------



## Tom Carroll (Oct 28, 2022)

One of them was riding the bitch seat


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> My guess is "striped shirt kid" as the two kids to the right color coordinate with the Orange Krate and the Lemon Peeler and the kid with the Pea Picker is guarding it with his life!



Fine detective  work, I think you nailed it


----------



## Wheelee (Oct 31, 2022)

My thought is the kid sitting on the low barrel was the odd one out.  The only one with white sneakers which at the time in my town were definitely not worn by cool kids anymore. Probably a little younger and a wannabe.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 31, 2022)

He’s smiling though.

Maybe he’s thinking about which of his friends Krates he’s gonna steal.


----------



## Axman88 (Oct 31, 2022)

The kid in the striped shirt is looking with concern at his Pea Picker, because he knows the neighborhood bully, Nelson, who is already touching his bike, is about 15 seconds away from riding off on it.  He's deciding whether he'd rather lose some skin, or his new Schwinn.  

The three kids, that are grinning, know what's happening and anticipate some entertainment.  They are glad it's not their bike being fondled.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 31, 2022)

That kid who doesn’t have one?   Find him now and make a cool six grand.


----------

